# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'ciler milliyetçilerden

## axuliuma

Arslan TEKİN 
[email protected] 
.................................................. .........

AB'ciler milliyetçilerden hazzetmiyorlar? 
ANKARA - Yine Ankara'dayımğ Buradan bir iki şehre daha geçeceğim. Genel Yayın Müdürümüz Hayri Köklü Akdeniz kıyılarına ineceğimi öğrenince hemen "röportaj isterim." dedi. 

Hem günlük yazılar, hem seri röportajğ 10 aydır yeni kitaplardan uzaktım. Hiç olmazsa bir ikisini okuyayım, diyorum. Güya biraz dinleneceğim!
Ankara'da ne var, ne yok diyeceksinizğ Kimseyle daha görüşmediğim için ne olup bittiğini henüz bilmiyorum. Bu yazıyı Ankara Büromuzda Yavuz Selim Demirağ'ın odasında yazıyorum. Onun kulağı deliktir. Daha o da gelmedi. 
Sabah önce "Yeniçağ" gazetesini açtımğ
AB'nin Ankara'daki gözü ve buyrukçusu Kretschmer'in AKP hükÃ»metinden "Milliyetçilerin Defterini dürülmesini" istediği sözleri öne çıkarılmışğ Bu buyrukçu adam ve öncekileri Türkiye'deki yaranlarıyla birlikte Türk milliyetçilerini "öcü" göstermek için çok gayret ettiler ve ediyorlar. üünkü hakikati görenler Türk milliyetçileriğ Kimseden menfaat beklemiyorlar. AB'ye el-avuç açmıyorlar. Hiçbir fonlarından para istemiyorlar. Onlara kul köle olmuyorlar. 

AB'ciler, AB'liler gibi konuşurlar. Hatta onlara yaranmak için daha ileri giderlerğ Onlardan daha Ermenicidirler ve daha Rumcudurlar. Ermenistan sınırı açılması için yıllardır propaganda yaparlar. Hepsi Annancıdır. şimdi limanlarımızın Rumlara açılması için taarruza geçtiler.
Neden Türklerden her şey isteniyor da her şeyi isteyenler Türklere bir şey vermiyorlar?!

Bu sorumu tatmin edici cevaplandırsınlar, ben de AB'cilerle birlikte AB'liler için elimden geleni yapayım!
Kretschmer'in bir resmini de gazetemizde birinci sayfaya basmışlar. Dudak üstüne bir kesme şeker bıyığı koymuşlar. Görüntü Hitler'i andırıyor: Faşist Kretschmer!
Despotluğun böylesine ancak "faşistlik" denir!

***
Kretschmer haberinin yanında tam da AB'lik bir haber konmuş: "TESEV Yeniçağ'ı fişledi!"
Soros destekli Türkiye Ekonomik ve Sosyal Etütler Vakfı (TESEV) geçen gün Ankara'da "Zorunlu Göçle Yüzleşmek" adlı bir kitabı tanıtmak için toplantı düzenlemiş ama bu kitabın ne maksatla yazdırıldığını bilen bu toprağın insanları toplantıda itirazlarını "çok sesli" yükseltmişlerdi. 
TESEV, Helsinki Yurttaşları ve benzeri dış destekli kuruluşlar artık istedikleri gibi esip gürleyememenin sancısıyla aynı Kretschmer gibi "faşist" bir uygulamaya geçmişlerğ İstanbul'da da bu güdümlü kitabı tanıtmak için toplantı düzenlediklerinde AKP hükÃ»metinin görevlendirdiği polisin desteğiyle toplantı binasının önünde bile kimlik kontrolü yapmaya kalkışmışlar ama halktan zılgıt yemişler. Tabii "Yeniçağ" gazetesini fişledikleri için muhabirleri de AKP hükÃ»metinin görevlendirdiği polisler marifetiyle içeri almamışlar.

Bu şunu gösterir: Adamların kendilerinden şüpheleri varğ Bir yanlış yolda olduklarını bildiklerinden korku içindeler.
Adamların tanıttıkları kitabı görmedim. Ama Türk halkının hayrına bir kitap tanıtmayacaklarından da adım gibi eminim. Güneydoğu'da olup bitenleri yıllardır, ta Irak'ın kuzeyine kadar uzanıp inceliyorum. "Zorunlu Göç" dedikleri teröre karşı tedbirinin de ne manaya geldiğini çok iyi biliyorum. 
PKK'nın lojistik destek almasını, barınmasını engellemek için devletin alacağı tedbirler vardır. Bunun için köyler de boşaltılmıştır. Maksat taşınan köylülerin yüz üstü bırakıldığını söylemekse bunlar olmuştur. Kabulğ Ama TESEV'cilerin söylemek istediği PKK'ya yol açılmasıdır. 
(Bu kuruluşunun bir biriminin başında Etyen Mahçupyan olduğunu söylersem, adamların neye hizmet edeceklerini anlarsınız.)

Bir de kitabı okuduktan sonra yazacağım. Neler çıkacak?

----------

